# 

## ezg2014

Pytałem o to w innym dziale, ale chyba ten jest bardziej odpowiedni. Nie wiem , jak wygląda rozliczenie z zakładem energ. za prąd wyprodukowany we władnej elektrowni słonecznej.
Kompletnie nie wiem jak wyglądają wyliczenia kosztów.
Na przykład dom zużywa 3000kwh rocznie, panele produkują np 1000kwh rocznie i oddają do sieci. Czyli 3000kwh - 1000kwh = 2000kwh. Za 2000kwh płacę pełną stawkę za prąd wg G11, natomiast za 1000kwh oddane do sieci tylko 20% stawki, czyli ok. 14groszy. To daje razem: 2000*0,67 + 1000*0,14 = 1480zł ???

Czy tak to wygląda? Czy nie rozumiem tego systemu?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

A nie zakładasz, że coś zużywasz w czasie rzeczywistym, czyli na bieżąco z produkcji?

Wtedy za tę energię nie płacisz nic i ją po prostu konsumujesz, a oddajesz jedynie to, czego nie dasz rady skonsumować od razu. Z tej energii, którą oddasz odbierasz 80%.

----------


## adrian228

Widzę że nikt nie pokusił się o wiarygodna ocenę rozliczenia z energetyką, nie wiem czy jeszcze nie ma czy każdy cicho siedzi......

----------


## ezg2014

> Widzę że nikt nie pokusił się o wiarygodna ocenę rozliczenia z energetyką, nie wiem czy jeszcze nie ma czy każdy cicho siedzi......


No właśnie...

----------


## jasiek71

> Widzę że nikt nie pokusił się o wiarygodna ocenę rozliczenia z energetyką, nie wiem czy jeszcze nie ma czy każdy cicho siedzi......


No wszyscy mają darmo...
Tylko jakoś ciężko jest to udowodnić bo zakłady nie chcą papierów wysyłać ...
Poczekajmy aż wyślą i się zobaczy jakie to "0" na fakturze...

----------


## adrian228

> No wszyscy mają darmo...
> Tylko jakoś ciężko jest to udowodnić bo zakłady nie chcą papierów wysyłać ...
> Poczekajmy aż wyślą i się zobaczy jakie to "0" na fakturze...


Instalatorzy też mówią pięknie z cytatem "bo ustawa jest super" i niema co się zastanawiać tylko montować...... ale jakoś chyba jeszcze nikt nie dostał rachunku jak ustawa weszła od lipca to pierwsze rozliczenia będą pewnie dopiero w styczniu 2017 .....

----------


## Elfir

już są rozliczenia, przynajmniej pod Poznaniem. 
Oględnie mówiąc, inwestorzy (produkujący na sprzedaż, nie własny użytek) są ...zawiedzeni, głownie wydajnością paneli, drastycznie niższą od tej szumnie deklarowanej przez sprzedawców.
Ale lato tego roku było pochmurne w Wlkp.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> już są rozliczenia, przynajmniej pod Poznaniem. 
> Oględnie mówiąc, inwestorzy (produkujący na sprzedaż, nie własny użytek) są ...zawiedzeni, głownie wydajnością paneli, drastycznie niższą od tej szumnie deklarowanej przez sprzedawców.
> Ale lato tego roku było pochmurne w Wlkp.


Witam,

Aktualne prawo jest tak skonstruowane, aby nie zarabiać na fotowoltaice , ale oszczędzać energię a przy okazji nasze środowisko. System taryf, który się nie pojawił mimo wszystko kusił szybkim zwrotem środków w stosunkowym krótkim czasie przy minimalnym zużyciu energii, a nastawieniem na maksymalną produkcję do sieci.

Co do wydajności pamiętaj, że na całą instalację nie mają tylko wpływu panele, ale przede wszystkim to z jakim inwerterem pracują i jak zostały dobrane. Ponad to jakość wykonania instalacji, unikanie zacienień modułów czy choćby ich prawidłowe usytuowanie. Oczywistym jest że moc podana na etykiecie jest osiągana przy bardzo dobrych warunkach nasłonecznienia (w laboratorium) STC lub NOCT, na to również trzeba mieć poprawkę.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## bobrow

Witam ,
od roku mam zainstalowana pompę ciepła i w związku ze zwiększonym zużyciem energii elektrycznej ,myślę o PV. W zeszłym roku czekałem na ustawę o prosumentach-miała być uchwalona w lutym , wiemy jak było -teraz od połowy roku mamy inną wersję.
Mam tylko jedno pytanie :

czy jako prosument będę miał gwarancję niezmiennej wartości rozliczeniowej (w moim przypadku 80%) w okresie min 10 lat ?

Pytam , ponieważ inwestycja w PV nie zwraca się szybko. Szczęśliwy finał mojej inwestycji typu , kiedy wyjdę na 0 (przy sprzyjających wiatrach)- nie jest dla mnie satysfakcjonujący (po prostu szkoda dachu i czasu na nie efektywne rozwiązania). O ryzyku strat nie wspomnę.
 Nie chodzi mi o to ,żeby nie wiadomo jak zarabiać na prądzie-ale ,żeby nie stracić na takiej inwestycji. Idealnym rozwiązaniem z mojego punktu widzenia jest produkcja energii latem do sieci-a zimą jej odbiór (net metering) przy jak największym rozliczeniu kosztów przesyłu (z jednej strony rozumiem koszty utrzymania systemu przesyłowego-z drugiej strony mam jednak jakieś koszty inwestycyjne)
W skrócie : jeśli będzie gwarancja tych 80% ceny (jaka jest aktualnie) w dłuższej perspektywie- to jestem na tak z PV.
pzdr

----------


## agb

> czy jako prosument będę miał gwarancję niezmiennej wartości rozliczeniowej (w moim przypadku 80%) w okresie min 10 lat ?


A Ty się wczoraj do Polski sprowadziłeś? Obietnice to i na 100 lat Ci złożą, ale gwarancję to masz co najwyżej na dzisiaj. A jutro to już różnie może być.

----------


## bobrow

> A Ty się wczoraj do Polski sprowadziłeś? Obietnice to i na 100 lat Ci złożą, ale gwarancję to masz co najwyżej na dzisiaj. A jutro to już różnie może być.


Hej
temat się wyjaśnił-pojawiły się informacje u nas w gminie ,że będą dofinansowania do fotowoltaiki do 85% . W środę będzie zebranie i jeśli to ruszy na podobnym procenciku -to już się nie muszę martwić o zwrot inwestycji.
pzdr
PS
rzeczywiście jest pewna niekorzystna sytuacja-mogą mnie w przyszłości opodatkować za PV...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Mam tylko jedno pytanie :
> 
> czy jako prosument będę miał gwarancję niezmiennej wartości rozliczeniowej (w moim przypadku 80%) w okresie min 10 lat ?


Witam !

Zgodnie z najnowszą ustawą o OZE  "Obowiązek rozliczenia, o którym mowa w art. 4 ust. 1, powstaje od daty
wytworzenia po raz pierwszy energii elektrycznej z odnawialnego źródła energii i trwa
przez okres kolejnych 15 lat, nie dłużej niż do dnia 31 grudnia 2035 r" .  

Dla dofinansowania 85% masz duże szanse, że do tego czasu spokojnie Ci się to zwróci.

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## klaudiusz_x

U mnie przy dofinansowaniu 85% i należnym vacie, fundacja szacuje koszt 1 kwp na 1700-2000zl.
Można  dobrać sobie do zestawu pompę ciepła.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> U mnie przy dofinansowaniu 85% i należnym vacie, fundacja szacuje koszt 1 kwp na 1700-2000zl.
> Można  dobrać sobie do zestawu pompę ciepła.


Dobrze zrozumiałem? Po 85% dotacji do każdego 1 kWp trzeba dołożyć 1700-2000 zł?

----------


## cuuube

> Dobrze zrozumiałem? Po 85% dotacji do każdego 1 kWp trzeba dołożyć 1700-2000 zł?


 To raczej cała instalacja za tę kwotę , taka 3kw

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> To raczej cała instalacja za tę kwotę , taka 3kw


No własnie dlatego chciałem dopytać.... też wydaje mi się zbyt dużo jak na 85% dofinansowanie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Ulotka mówi o 1250 zł za kwp. W trakcie rozmowy podają 1700 do 2000zl za kwp. Co tydzień kwota idzie do góry. 

W zeszłym tygodniu w trakcie rozmowy było iż kwota końcowa nie przekroczy 1700zl.
Kiedy dzwoniłem w poniedziałek, była już mowa o 1700, ale nie wiecej niż 2000 zl. 2 tygodnie temu było 1500zl.
Kwoty za 1 kwp

Ponizej link do fundacji. 
http://fundacjaekodom.pl/

----------


## marcinwlkp2014

Hej. Ja mam miec 30% dotacji  i 5 kw instalacja z 3 f falownikiem brutto 25000 i od tego bedzie  dotacja. W mojej gminie dotuja bardzo slabo ale ceny bez dotacji 5000 PLN na kW za caly zestaw. Pozdr

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

A słyszeliście już o kolejnej edycji programu Prosument?

Bank Ochrony Środowiska rusza z EKOkredytem Prosument II. Preferencyjne kredyty na zakup i montaż m.in. instalacji fotowoltaicznych, kolektorów słonecznych, pomp ciepła czy kotłów na biomasę będą dostępne w BOŚ od 16 października 2017 r.

----------


## marcinwlkp2014

Tak. Rusza Prosument II

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Czy możecie wyliczyć jaką korzyść z tych programów "prosument" ma inwestor?
> Na moje oko jedynie banki, projektanci instalacji i instalatorzy na tym zarabiają.


Każdy tego typu program to jakas opcja dla przyszłych inwestorów. Nie mnie oceniać, czy jest on dobry, czy zły - każdy inwestor patrzy ze swojego punktu widzenia. 
Tak, czy inaczej wiadomo, że w ramach EKOkredytu Prosument II finansowaniem może być objęte do 100 proc. kosztów kwalifikowanych inwestycji. Oprocentowanie EKOkredytu jest stałe i wynosi 1 proc. w całym okresie kredytowania, który może wynieść nawet 15 lat. Środki, zarówno na kredyty, jak i na wysokie, sięgające do 30 proc. kosztów inwestycji dotacje, zapewnia Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej.

----------


## miroszach

> No wszyscy mają darmo...
> Tylko jakoś ciężko jest to udowodnić bo zakłady nie chcą papierów wysyłać ...
> Poczekajmy aż wyślą i się zobaczy jakie to "0" na fakturze...


Witam,

rozliczenie z Zakładem Energetycznym jest realizowane co pół roku. Ja wytwarzam o 25 procent więcej niż zużywam, bo wtedy mnożę to co wyprodukowałem przez 0,8 i wychodzi mniej więcej tyle ile zużywam. 

Dla PGE musiałem zapłacić jak dotąd 12zł za miesiąc. Na to składały się opłata handlowa, opłata sieciowa stała, opłata przejściowa i abonament. Za energię, opłatę jakościową, opłatę sieciową zmienną i opłatę OZE nic mi nie naliczyli, bo mam nadwyżkę. Nadwyżkę tą będę pewnie jeszcze trochę powiększał po to aby ją skonsumować w listopadzie i grudniu.

----------


## kerad85

Proszę bardzo:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...mxldFBDbU1RUDg

Każdy może sobie sam policzyć opłacalność inwestycji w PV.

----------


## miroszach

Z tym zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło trzeba jeszcze uważać żeby nie pomylić energii pierwotnej, która jest podawana na świadectwach energetycznych z energią końcową oraz z energią użytkową. Tak naprawdę płacimy za energię końcową, która jest niższa od energii pierwotnej i zależy to od instalacji.
 Przykładowo jeśli na świadectwie energetycznym mamy wskazane, że dom ma zapotrzebowanie roczne rzędu 80kWh/m2 na energię pierwotną, to wcale nie oznacza, że będziemy musieli zapłacić za wytworzenie energii dla domu o pow 120m2 w ilości 120x80=9600 kWh. W tym domu w przypadku ogrzewania węglem lub gazem będzie potrzebai zapłacić za wytworzenie energii w ilości 120x80/1,1=8727kWh. Natomiast jeśli będziemy ogrzewać prądem to wówczas trzeba płacić za 120x80/3 = 3200kWh.

----------


## meczesiu

Czy ktoś się orientuje  jak zrezygnować z opłaty handlowej w Touran. U mnie to około 18 zł brutto miesięczne czyli rocznie ponad 200 zł idzie na coś z czego nie ma żadnej korzyści.

----------


## miecio 301

ta handlowa jest chyba związana z gwarancją ceny i serwisem i jej czas jest uzależniony od umowy, znajomy miał  na dwa lata i czekał

----------


## meczesiu

Przed zmianą licznika miałem produkt Ekologiczny i opłata handlowa wynosiła 6,49, wymienili  mi licznik i nagle wskoczyło na 18 zł.  w pakiecie 	Prosument Komfort Plus, którego nie wybierałem.

----------


## daro.s

Jeśli nie wybrałeś Prosument Komfort Plus i nie podpisałeś aneksu zmieniającego rodzaj umowy, zażądaj powrót do starej umowy lub zmianę umowy na warunki standardowe.

----------


## Rigeza

Są gdzieś dokumenty o cenach w taryfie Komfort Plus, bo również zauważyłem u siebie tą taryfę po przeczytaniu tego wątku. Jestem prosumentem od 2 miesięcy i faktury żadnej nie miałem a na ich stronie ciężko znaleźć jakie są dostępne warunki dla prosumentów.

----------


## ksysju

Jak patrzycie przez ebok to "Prosument Komfort Plus" to nie jest taryfa, tylko funkcjonalność na stronie ebok.

----------


## pyra100

Witam
Czy mając w tej chwili odczyt licznika co 2 miesiące po założeniu paneli będę musiał coś zmienić ? Mam taryfę G11

----------


## kedlaw0

Zależy jaki dystrybutor energii. U Ciebie jest Enea.
U mnie w PGE otrzymałem aneks do umowy, a w nim rozliczanie co pół roku. Taryfa G12.

----------


## Marco36

> Witam
> Czy mając w tej chwili odczyt licznika co 2 miesiące po założeniu paneli będę musiał coś zmienić ? Mam taryfę G11


Właśnie to przechodziłem w Tauronie (też cyrki). Miałem rozliczenie z podaniem licznika co 2 miesiąc na G11.
Instalator polecił mi by zmienić umowę na rozliczenie roczne. Trzy razy dzwoniłem na infolinię, przez telefon tego nie robią, mimo że wszystkie nagrywają.
Musiałem czekać, aż otrzymam potwierdzenie przyłączenia licznika dwukierunkowego i nr licznika. Potem na standardowym formularzu ze strony, nie ma wyszczególnionej fotowoltaiki. 
Zdziwiłem się, że z licznikiem i umową prosumencką nie jest to automatycznie zmieniane na rozliczenie roczne, ale wygląda, że nie.
Jak nie zmienisz umowy, to cię zostawiają na rozliczeniu 2-miesięcznym. Jak zmienisz na rozliczenie roczne (nowy formularz ze strony), to co drugi miesiąc będą do zapłacenia koszty stałe (bo tak miałeś dotychczas) i raz w roku rozliczenie za energię.

Jest w Tauronie miszmasz z tym. Jest podział na komórki - pod-firmy, jedna firma nie wie co robi inna. Otrzymałem pismo z Opola, wysyłałem pismo do Katowic, a ostatecznie prosumentami zajmuje się pod-firma z Krakowa  :bash:   Na infolinię jak dzwoniłem, to też byłem przełączany do komórki od fotowoltaiki bo oni nie mają wiedzy.
Miałem zgodę na faktury elektroniczne, ale od kiedy w lutym zainstalowałem aplikację Mój Tauron - to od lutego nie otrzymałem ani jednej faktury na podanego maila.
Ostatnia faktura do 15.06.2020 to przyszedł sms w lipcu, że jestem 1 miesiąc po terminie płatności. A maila żadnego nie było z fakturą. Teraz też patrzę, że jest miesiąc płatności, żadnego kwitu. To na nowo zainstalowałem aplikację Mój Tauron i niespodzianka jest płatność 25 zł. Tylko do cho.ery czemu znowu na maila nie przyszedł kwit?
Trzeba z tym uważać.

----------


## pyra100

Operator Enea
Czy muszę zmienić na rozliczanie roczne?

----------


## Marco36

Z ENEĄ nie pomogę, nie znam, czy zmieniają to na roczną z automatu przy umowie prosumenckiej.

Ja w Tauronie przymusu zmiany na roczną nie miałem, zostawili mnie na 2-wu miesięcznej.
Ale tak na logikę to rozliczenie roczne przy PV jest najbardziej słuszne. Bo w miesiącach słonecznych produkuje więcej prądu niż zużywasz. To nadwyżka idzie do sieci i potem w zimie odbierasz 80% tego co oddałeś. Jeśli nie zużyjesz więcej, to na koniec roku rachunek powinien wyjść na zero.
Chyba że było słabe lato i zużyjesz więcej niż wyprodukowałeś - to będzie dopłata.
Ustawowo masz 12 miesięcy na zużycie zmagazynowanej energii, ale przy rozliczeniu dwu miesięcznym jakoś ciężko mi sobie to wyobrazić. 
Chociaż jeśli energia jest tak samo magazynowana do wykorzystania w ciągu 12 miesięcy, to chyba tak samo rachunki powinne wychodzić na zero z płatnością kwoty za opłaty stałe.
W sytuacji gdy fotowoltaika jest słabsza i nie pokrywa całego zużycia, to nawet rozliczenie dwu miesięczne mogłoby okazać się korzystniejsze dla portfela. Zakładając hipotetycznie że zapas energii skończy się w grudniu. To koszty rozłożą się na kolejne rachunki do marca, aż dzień się wydłuży by dać więcej energii z PV. Z tym,że PV się planuje tak by pokrywała 100% rocznego zużycia.

----------


## Omega_WS

Okres rozliczenia nie ma nic do rzeczy. Masz ustawowo 365 dni na odebranie energii z sieci. Ja osobiście przeszedłem w Tauronie na 1 miesięczny, bo lubię mieć wszystko pod kontrolą.

----------


## Stermaj

Czy ktoś, mający podpisaną umowę kompleksową z PGE, mógłby się podzielić "wrażeniami" jak jest rozliczana energia. Czy odczyty są co miesiąc, czy co pół roku. Od kiedy liczy się rok na wykorzystanie energii wprowadzonej do sieci. Co ile "przychodzą" rachunki. Czy umowa kompleksowa jest podpisana na jakiś okres czasu? 
Czekam na umowę i chciałbym wiedzieć jak to jest za nim coś podpiszę.

----------


## Stermaj

> Umowa kompleksowa z prosumentem podpisywana jest na 15 lat ale nie później niż do końca 2035 roku.
> Jest w niej warunek że jak zmienią się ustawowe przepisy to obowiązuje §11 Regulaminu (negocjacje) cokolwiek to znaczy.
> Rozliczenie jest 2 razy w roku, (1.07 i 31.12).
> Z tego co mi mówił kierownik w dystrybucji, licznik odczytywany jest zdalnie co 15 minut.
> Rok ważności energii wprowadzonej do sieci jest liczony na ostatni dzień miesiąca.
> Jeśli wprowadzisz 1 dnia miesiąca to masz 13 miesięcy na jej odebranie, a jeśli wprowadzisz ostatniego dnia miesiąca to masz 12 miesięcy na jej odebranie.


Czyli nie jest to rok od rozliczenia czyli od 1.07 lub 31.12. 
Rozumiem, że "ważność" energii jest krocząca z krokiem miesięcznym i w pierwszej kolejności wykorzystuje się "najstarszą" wprowadzoną energię. 
Czyli, aby wiedzieć ile mam naprodukowanej energii, muszę robić odczyty na koniec miesiąca i kontrolować bilans ze współczynnikiem 0,8 lub 0,7 i kontrolować aby nie przegapić niewykorzystanej energii z 12 miesiąca wstecz. 
Czyli tabelka w XLS i comiesięczne odczyty i formuły czy coś nie zostaje do wykorzystania np z 10 - 12 miesiąca wstecz, aby był czas na skonsumowanie.

----------


## daro.s

> Rozliczenie jest 2 razy w roku, (1.07 i 31.12).


A w jakich terminach miałeś półroczne rozliczenia przed wymianą licznika? 
U mnie i całej okolicy gdzie mieszkam, rozliczenia były pod koniec marca i września. Licznik miałem wymieniony z 26 dniowym opóźnieniem terminu 30 dniowego dopiero 2 lipca. Zastanawiam się czy teraz będę miał rozliczenia jak napisałeś (1.07 i 31.12) czy pozostaną w dotychczasowych okresach (III ; IX).Wolałbym mieć (1.07 i 31.12) ponieważ w każdym z okresów jest 2 miesiące bez produkcji oraz 4 miesiące z produkcją. Mój dotychczasowy plan rozliczeń dzielił się na okres z minimalną i dużą produkcją.

----------


## Stermaj

Wydaje mi się, że jeżeli wykorzystanie energii oddanej do sieci jest "kroczące" co miesiąc, to nie ma znaczenia jakie są okresy rozliczeniowe.

----------


## marcinbbb

Nie wiem jak w pozostałych ZE ale w Energa bierzesz licznik 2,8,0 * 80% - 1.8.0 i masz wynik ile masz na zimę. Czasem jeszcze mamy jakieś pozostałości z ubiegłego roku i to też należy wziąć pod uwagę. Ale takie PGE to już abstrakcja której nawet nie próbuję zrozumieć jak to liczyć jakieś procenty, wykładniki...

----------


## Stermaj

> Wydaje mi się, że jeżeli wykorzystanie energii oddanej do sieci jest "kroczące" co miesiąc, to nie ma znaczenia jakie są okresy rozliczeniowe.


No i nie jest kroczące, czyli nie jest najpierw wykorzystywana najstarsza z zgromadzona energia. W okresie rozliczeniowym jest rozliczana proporcjonalnie z każdego miesiąca po trochę. Czyli najlepiej chyba w okresie rozliczeniowym skonsumować wszystką wprowadzoną do sieci energię. Jak by coś zostało to pewnie będzie znowu rozliczana proporcjonalnie z ostatnich 12 miesięcy czyli jakby coś zostało to tracimy pozostałości z najstarszych miesięcy poprzedniego rozliczenia.
Na stronie PGE jest tylko przykład rozliczenia dwumiesięcznego nie ma rozliczenia półrocznego a to by był dobry przykład.

----------


## Stermaj

> Możesz podać link do tego przykładu?


https://www.gkpge.pl/Oferta/informacje-dla-prosumentow

Tam jest do pobrania plik PDF o zasadach rozliczania prosumentów.

----------


## Omega_WS

Jak to ma się do ustawy że masz rok na odebranie nadwyżek ? Powinno to lecieć po kolei od najstarszych nadwyżek. Ktoś wytłumaczy ?

----------


## Stermaj

> Jak to ma się do ustawy że masz rok na odebranie nadwyżek ? Powinno to lecieć po kolei od najstarszych nadwyżek. Ktoś wytłumaczy ?


No właśnie tak myślałem, ale to by mogło pewnie prowadzić do dużych nadwyżek prosumenckich a tak zmusza do wykorzystania w ciągu okresu rozliczeniowego całej energii oddanej do sieci. aby nie tracić. Można jedynie przeciągnąć na 1 rok, bo jak nie wykorzystasz wszystkiego w ciągu 1 roku to stracisz zawsze. Tak to rozumiem.

----------


## marcinbbb

Tylko wiecie że ZE w dowolnym miesiącu odlicza od produkcji pobór?
od kwietnia klepiesz prąd do września ciągle wysyłasz do sieci. a ZE od prądu wysłanego w maju odlicza pobór z maja tego samego roku  :smile:  A nie odbieracie z ,maja ubiegłego roku.

----------


## Stermaj

> Tylko wiecie że ZE w dowolnym miesiącu odlicza od produkcji pobór?
> od kwietnia klepiesz prąd do września ciągle wysyłasz do sieci. a ZE od prądu wysłanego w maju odlicza pobór z maja tego samego roku  A nie odbieracie z ,maja ubiegłego roku.


Według mnie PGE rozlicza energię w okresach rozliczeniowych. Tworzy miesięczne magazynki energii oddanej do sieci. Przy rozliczeniu bierze proporcjonalnie z każdego magazynku do roku wstecz. I tu wydaje mi się jest haczyk, bo jak nie weźmiesz wszystkiego w danym okresie rozliczeniowym to zawsze przepadają nadwyżki ze starszych magazynków niż rok.
No chyba, że źle interpretuję przykład z ich strony.

----------


## marcinbbb

U mnie w Energa odliczają od produkcji z tego samego miesiąca, a nadwyżki można skonsumować dopiero jesienią jak pobór jest większy niż produkcja.

----------


## Stermaj

Widać co kraj to obyczaj. W różny sposób traktują klientów, prawo jednakowe a interpretacja różna.
Faktur jeszcze nie mam, więc nie mogę sprawdzić "organoleptycznie" jak to jest. Może za rok będę wiedział.

----------


## Marco36

Witam
Tytuł tematu pasuje do mojego pytania, więc się podepnę. Jak prawidłowo licznik dwukierunkowy powinien liczyć zużycie?
Myślałem, że jak produkcja PV jest wyższa niż bieżące zużycie, to raczej licznik winien wykazać zerowe zużycie, tymczasem mam jednocześnie naliczane zużycie i nadprodukcję przekazaną do sieci.



Zrzut ekranu z aplikacji e-Licznik od Taurona.

Nawet przyjmując, że dom mam na jednej fazie, a produkcja jest rozdzielana po równo na trzy fazy. To dziwnie to wygląda.

Pobór prądu mam podobny jak przed montażem PV, i jednocześnie jest i pobór i produkcja. Przy tym jest różnica między tym co oddano do sieci, a tym co pokazuje falownik w produkcji. Dziwi mnie więc, że pobór mam podobny jak przed instalacją PV, a jednak kilka kWh w ciągu dnia się gdzieś gubi. Te brakujące kWh chyba winne zmniejszać wskazania poboru.

----------


## marcinbbb

Masz inwerter 3 fazowy a instalacja 4,56kWp produkcja jest dzielona równo na 3 fazy. I niestety w ZE nie istnieje coś takiego jak bilansowanie międzyfazowe. Po polsku masz piekarnik (który jest 1 fazowy) włączasz go i produkcja z danej fazy nie jest większa niż moc grzałki. Stąd prąd jest naliczany.

----------


## gawel

> Według mnie PGE rozlicza energię w okresach rozliczeniowych. Tworzy miesięczne magazynki energii oddanej do sieci. Przy rozliczeniu bierze proporcjonalnie z każdego magazynku do roku wstecz. I tu wydaje mi się jest haczyk, bo jak nie weźmiesz wszystkiego w danym okresie rozliczeniowym to zawsze przepadają nadwyżki ze starszych magazynków niż rok.
> No chyba, że źle interpretuję przykład z ich strony.


No raczej na fakturach rozliczeniowych nie ma niczego co by potwierdziło twój wpis. przy rozliczeniu 6 miesięcznym nasz rozliczoną produkcję i pobór oddzielnie za każdy miesiąc, natomiast suma nadwyżek w I i II strefie jest odjęta w rozliczeniu końcowym za pół roku globalnie za ten okres, najpierw z poprzedniego okresu a następnie z bieżącego.

----------


## Marco36

Za namową instalatora zmieniłem rozliczenie na roczne, teraz muszę rok czekać co mi rozliczą na fakturze  :bash: 
Teraz żałuję, że jednak nie zostałem przy dwu-miesięcznym rozliczeniu. 
Bo niezależnie od terminu rozliczenia i tak jest 365 dni na odebranie nadprodukowanej energii.

----------


## miecio 301

> Zrzut ekranu z aplikacji e-Licznik od Taurona.
> 
> Nawet przyjmując, że dom mam na jednej fazie, a produkcja jest rozdzielana po równo na trzy fazy. To dziwnie to wygląda.
> 
> .


Dlatego to tak wygląda bo obciążenie masz na na jednej fazie, więc z dwóch pozostałych zawsze będzie wysyłanie, tak jest w przypadku braku bilansowania międzyfazowego a bilansuje tylko PGE. W przypadku falownika 3-fazowego zwłaszcza tak małej mocy dużo bardziej korzystne będzie równomierne obciążenie dla  1-faz.  urządzeń  większych od 1/3  mocy instalacji PV. Przy obciążeniu równomiernym w czasie produkcji   wykres będzie wyglądał o wiele lepiej

----------


## miecio 301

Co do dwumiesięcznego okresu rozliczenia nic się nie zmieni oprócz wyższych opłat stałych

----------


## Stermaj

> No raczej na fakturach rozliczeniowych nie ma niczego co by potwierdziło twój wpis. przy rozliczeniu 6 miesięcznym nasz rozliczoną produkcję i pobór oddzielnie za każdy miesiąc, natomiast suma nadwyżek w I i II strefie jest odjęta w rozliczeniu końcowym za pół roku globalnie za ten okres, najpierw z poprzedniego okresu a następnie z bieżącego.


Zobaczę może za rok jak to jest w rzeczywistości. Pierwsza faktura będzie na koniec grudnia. Pożyjemy zobaczymy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Bo niezależnie od terminu rozliczenia i tak jest 365 dni na odebranie nadprodukowanej energii.


Tylko kwestia od którego momentu liczą te 365 dni.
Odczytują niezależnie od okresu rozliczeniowego co najmniej raz na miesiąc?
Czy odczytują na koniec okresu rozliczeniowego i od tego momentu biegnie 365 dni?
Czy może masz licznik, który zapamiętuje wskazania z podziałem na okresy?

----------


## Stermaj

> Tylko kwestia od którego momentu liczą te 365 dni.
> Odczytują niezależnie od okresu rozliczeniowego co najmniej raz na miesiąc?
> Czy odczytują na koniec okresu rozliczeniowego i od tego momentu biegnie 365 dni?
> Czy może masz licznik, który zapamiętuje wskazania z podziałem na okresy?


W PGE jest bilansowanie wektorowe, więc nieważne, którą fazą wchodzi czy wychodzi traktowane jest to jakby jedna rura. 
W PGE tworzone są magazyny miesięczne oddanej energii i do tego jeszcze dla każdej taryfy oddzielnie. Energię z takiego magazynku można odebrać w ciągu roku.
Zauważyłem, że w miarę upływu czasu tworzą się stany poszczególnych odczytów na koniec każdego mieniąca (u mnie leci 3 miesiąc dopiero i mam w liczniku stany na koniec sierpnia i koniec września)
Nie wiem jak często odczytują licznik ale gdzieś "słyszałem" że co 15 minut ale po co.

----------


## mitch

> Tylko kwestia od którego momentu liczą te 365 dni.
> Odczytują niezależnie od okresu rozliczeniowego co najmniej raz na miesiąc?
> Czy odczytują na koniec okresu rozliczeniowego i od tego momentu biegnie 365 dni?
> Czy może masz licznik, który zapamiętuje wskazania z podziałem na okresy?


W Energa (w moim oddziale, nie wykluczam, że w innym może być inaczej) odczyt jest na koniec każdego miesiąca przy dwumiesięcznym okresie rozliczeniowym. Na FV jest wyszczególniony magazyn na każdy miesiąc w podziale na strefy. Logika wystawiania FV wskazywałaby na 365 dni od każdego miesiąca, ale mogliby też liczyć od końca okresu rozliczeniowego. Jak jest naprawdę - cholera go wie, obawiam się, że zanim uzbieram tyle w magazynie, zapomnę już o tym pytaniu  :wink:  Zawsze można zadzwonić na infolinię.

Pozostaje pytanie, czemu to tak bardzo istotne? Dla osób które mają instalację na styk, pytanie nie ma racji bytu, dla osób, które mają niewiele przewymiarowaną instalację, odpowiedź w najbliższych kilku latach również nie ma znaczenia. Dla tych, co mają przewymiarowaną instalację o dużo za dużo, odpowiedź jest w zasadzie jasna - nadwyżka i tak przepadnie, chyba że ktoś wpadnie na pomysł drastycznego zwiększenia poboru (EV?). Chyba, że jak zwykle chodzi o akademicką dyskusję  :smile: 

EDIT: Energa odczytuje licznik na pewno co godzinę.

----------


## Stermaj

> Gdzie odczytujesz te stany na koniec każdego miesiąca?
> Ja tu pisałem, że w moim PGE powiedziano mi że odczytują co 15 minut.


Podam przykład z energii czynnej pobranej inne analogicznie.
1.8.0 aktualny stan licznika
1.8.0.1 stan licznika na koniec poprzedniego miesiąca
1.8.0.2 stan licznika na dwa miesiące wstecz 
1.8.1 aktualny stan licznika energii dla T1
1.8.1.1  stan licznika dla T1 na koniec poprzedniego miesiąca
1.8.1.2  stan licznika na dwa miesiące wstecz dla T1

Przynajmniej u mnie kody czterocyfrowe pojawiły się po pierwszym miesiącu. Najpierw z 1 a teraz z 2 na końcu. Wartości przeskoczyły  z 1 do 2 a w 1 pojawiły się z ostatniego miesiąca. 
Mam taryfę G11 więc nie mam T2
Zobaczymy co będzie w następnym miesiącu czy pojawi się stan z 3 na końcu czy na tym poprzestaną. 
Tak jak pisałem mam licznik trzeci miesiąc, więc tylko na tym mogę oprzeć swoje obserwacje.
Może, co widać na wyświetlaczu, zależy od konfiguracji. 
Jak przytrzymam przyciski dłużej to wchodzę w podobne wskazania, ale licznik dłużej "świeci", nie trzeba się sprężać, aby odczytać i przeskakują wskazania a ekran jest podświetlony więc dobrze widać.
Licznik OTUS 3.

----------


## Stermaj

> Pozostaje pytanie, czemu to tak bardzo istotne? Dla osób które mają instalację na styk, pytanie nie ma racji bytu, dla osób, które mają niewiele przewymiarowaną instalację, odpowiedź w najbliższych kilku latach również nie ma znaczenia. Dla tych, co mają przewymiarowaną instalację o dużo za dużo, odpowiedź jest w zasadzie jasna - nadwyżka i tak przepadnie, chyba że ktoś wpadnie na pomysł drastycznego zwiększenia poboru (EV?). Chyba, że jak zwykle chodzi o akademicką dyskusję 
> 
> EDIT: Energa odczytuje licznik na pewno co godzinę.


Moja teoria, co do wykorzystania ewentualnych nadwyżek, jest taka. 
Raz w roku należy wykorzystać całą ewentualną nadwyżkę energii na koniec jakiegoś okresu rozliczeniowego. W przeciwnym wypadku tracimy niewykorzystaną energię z najstarszych magazynków miesięcznych. Energia z magazynków jest pobierana proporcjonalnie z każdego miesięcznego, więc zawsze coś zostanie jak nie wykorzysta się całej zgromadzonej energii.
Ewentualne nadwyżki energii najlepiej wykorzystać do końca grudnia bo tu występują największe potencjalne możliwości jej wykorzystania. Warunek jest taki, że ma się ją jak wykorzystać i potrafi się obliczyć ile ma się w zapasie do wykorzystania. Ja mogę nadwyżkę w prosty sposób wykorzystać do grzania CWU prądem zamiast gazem.

----------


## mitch

> Raz w roku należy wykorzystać całą ewentualną nadwyżkę energii na koniec jakiegoś okresu rozliczeniowego. W przeciwnym wypadku tracimy niewykorzystaną energię z najstarszych magazynków miesięcznych. Energia z magazynków jest pobierana proporcjonalnie z każdego  miesięcznego, więc zawsze coś zostanie jak nie wykorzysta się całej  zgromadzonej energii.


Chyba Ty...  :wink: 

 A tak poważnie, to w Energa jest pobierana energia od najstarszych miesięcy, ale nie proporcjonalnie z każdego miesiąca (chyba, że źle zrozumiałem te słowo), ale zwyczajnie. Jak masz 100 kWh z marca, 100 kWh z kwietnia itd aż do września, a pobrałeś 150 kWh, to zabiorą 100 kWh z marca i 50 kWh z kwietnia. Jak  ktoś ma lekko przewymiarowaną instalację, to jeśli założył ją w zeszłym roku, to zanim uzbiera w magazynie tyle energii, żeby najstarszy miesiąc zaczął mu przepadać, to minie ładnych kilka lat. Powiedzmy, że masz instalację 5 kWp i zostaje Ci rocznie 500 kWh nie wykorzystanej energii, to zanim dojdziesz do momentu, że przepadnie najstarszy zapis, minie 10 lat. A po drodze dołożysz klimę, kupisz nowy TV, suszarkę do prania czy cokolwiek tam innego i ten okres i tak się wydłuży. Przy przewymiarowaniu o 25% (4000 kWh zużycie, instalacja 5 kWp) okres ten spada do 5 lat. Mam wrażenie, że to jest bardziej wyimaginowany problem, niż rzeczywisty. No chyba, że faktycznie są ZE, które robią prosumentów po raz kolejny w jajo i pobierają proporcjonalnie zamiast wg FIFO, wtedy Twój sposób ma rację bytu.

----------


## Stermaj

> Chyba Ty... 
> 
>  A tak poważnie, to w Energa jest pobierana energia od najstarszych miesięcy, ale nie proporcjonalnie z każdego miesiąca (chyba, że źle zrozumiałem te słowo), ale zwyczajnie. Jak masz 100 kWh z marca, 100 kWh z kwietnia itd aż do września, a pobrałeś 150 kWh, to zabiorą 100 kWh z marca i 50 kWh z kwietnia. Jak  ktoś ma lekko przewymiarowaną instalację, to jeśli założył ją w zeszłym roku, to zanim uzbiera w magazynie tyle energii, żeby najstarszy miesiąc zaczął mu przepadać, to minie ładnych kilka lat. Powiedzmy, że masz instalację 5 kWp i zostaje Ci rocznie 500 kWh nie wykorzystanej energii, to zanim dojdziesz do momentu, że przepadnie najstarszy zapis, minie 10 lat. A po drodze dołożysz klimę, kupisz nowy TV, suszarkę do prania czy cokolwiek tam innego i ten okres i tak się wydłuży. Przy przewymiarowaniu o 25% (4000 kWh zużycie, instalacja 5 kWp) okres ten spada do 5 lat. Mam wrażenie, że to jest bardziej wyimaginowany problem, niż rzeczywisty. No chyba, że faktycznie są ZE, które robią prosumentów po raz kolejny w jajo i pobierają proporcjonalnie zamiast wg FIFO, wtedy Twój sposób ma rację bytu.


Też myślałem, że  w pierwszej kolejności bierze się najstarsze magazynki miesięczne ale przysłali mi broszurkę i z niej wynika, że jest tak jak napisałem. Czyli magazynki opróżnia się proporcjonalnie a nie od najstarszych. 
Na tej stronie jest do pobrania załącznik https://www.gkpge.pl/Oferta/informacje-dla-prosumentow.
Jest tam wprawdzie pewnie rozpisane przy okresie rozliczeniowym 2 miesiące ale inne będą podobnie.

----------


## Stermaj

> Skąd masz taką informację i u którego operatora tak łamią prawo?


Stąd https://www.gkpge.pl/Oferta/informacje-dla-prosumentow.

----------


## mitch

> Też myślałem, że  w pierwszej kolejności bierze się najstarsze magazynki miesięczne ale przysłali mi broszurkę i z niej wynika, że jest tak jak napisałem. Czyli magazynki opróżnia się proporcjonalnie a nie od najstarszych. 
> Na tej stronie jest do pobrania załącznik https://www.gkpge.pl/Oferta/informacje-dla-prosumentow.
> Jest tam wprawdzie pewnie rozpisane przy okresie rozliczeniowym 2 miesiące ale inne będą podobnie.


No to słabo powiem Ci... Bardzo słabo. Współczuję.

----------


## cangi80

> Podam przykład z energii czynnej pobranej inne analogicznie.
> 1.8.0 aktualny stan licznika
> 1.8.0.1 stan licznika na koniec poprzedniego miesiąca
> 1.8.0.2 stan licznika na dwa miesiące wstecz 
> 1.8.1 aktualny stan licznika energii dla T1
> 1.8.1.1  stan licznika dla T1 na koniec poprzedniego miesiąca
> 1.8.1.2  stan licznika na dwa miesiące wstecz dla T1
> 
> Przynajmniej u mnie kody czterocyfrowe pojawiły się po pierwszym miesiącu. Najpierw z 1 a teraz z 2 na końcu. Wartości przeskoczyły  z 1 do 2 a w 1 pojawiły się z ostatniego miesiąca. 
> ...


U mnie pojawiły się jeszcze 3 i 4 miesiące wcześniej, ciekawe na ilu się skończy.  Nie jest to na rękę bo strasznie trzeba dużo przeskakiwać aby uzyskać potrzebny odczyt.

----------


## Stermaj

> No to słabo powiem Ci... Bardzo słabo. Współczuję.


Moim zdaniem nie ma co biadolić. Mam za to bilansowanie międzyfazowe na bieżąco na poziomie licznika. Czyli jak jedną fazą wychodzi a drugą wchodzi to liczy sumę wektorowo i podaje na odpowiednie liczydło różnicę. W TURONie liczą osobno wychodzącą i wchodzącą. Wynik jest taki, że ucinają 0,2 z tego co poszło do sieci a w moim przypadku nie. Zawsze mogę przypilnować aby wykorzystać co zostało do końca roku. No ale zobaczymy czy coś zostanie.

----------


## miecio 301

> Moim zdaniem nie ma co biadolić. Mam za to bilansowanie międzyfazowe na bieżąco na poziomie licznik. Czyli jak jedną fazą wychodzi a drugą wchodzi to liczy sumę wektorowo i podaje na odpowiednie liczydło różnicę. W TURONie liczą osobno wychodzącą i wchodzącą. Wynik jest taki, że ucinają 0,2 z tego co poszło do sieci a w moim przypadku nie. Zawsze mogę przypilnować aby wykorzystać co zostało do końca roku. No ale zobaczymy czy coś zostanie.


Czy to co napisałeś o ucinaniu 0,2  to w PGE nie obowiązuje czy  jednak wkradł się błąd

----------


## Stermaj

> Czy to co napisałeś o ucinaniu 0,2  to w PGE nie obowiązuje czy  jednak wkradł się błąd


Tak w PGE nie obowiązuje, obowiązuje w TERONie z tego co wiem. W PGE w danej chwili "popychane jest" jedno liczydło, albo mocy czynnej pobranej albo oddanej w zależności jaki jest wynik sumy wektorowej. Robi to od razu licznik.

----------


## cangi80

> Ja mam licznik od 2 lat i w rejestrze 1.8.0.x mam "x" od 1 do 6.
> Licznik EMU3.


Przy dwuch taryfach to jest już tego ogrom. Przy  odczycie z 6 miesięcy w wstecz aby przejść całe menu trzeba będzie naciskać na przycisk chyba ze 100 razy.

----------


## Daniel765

https://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Pot...u-7975773.html

----------


## mitch

> Ta postawa Tauronu przypomina drogowców którzy, mając odcinek drogi nie nadający się do jazdy, zamiast go poprawić stawiają znaki ograniczenia prędkości.


I nawet się z tym nie kryją. Mają wywalone, wiedzą, że mają sieć do totalnej modernizacji, ale prezes mówi, że inwestycje zostaną utrzymane na dotychczasowym poziomie.



> Największym problemem dla dystrybutorów EE, związanym z PV, jest to że właściciele tych instalacji mają teraz informacje o jakości EE dostarczanej do ich domów bo ich instalacje ich o tym informują.
> [...]
> Dziadostwo jest już niemożliwe do ukrycia.


I co z tego. Ty to wiesz, my to wiemy, a oni i tak mają to w poważaniu i jak widać na załączonym obrazku z premedytacją nie zamierzają z tym nic robić, poza oczywiście lobbowaniem za niekorzystnymi dla prosumentów zmianami w prawie.

----------


## mitch

> Może to być związane również z procedowanną zmianą sposobu rozliczania postumentów. Tauron to odroczył, uzasadniając niemożnością zmian liczników lub ich przestrajania. A prawda jest taka ze mieli rozliczać uczciwie jak PGE i miało to być ujednolicone, podliczyli i się osrali.


Przy czym PGE jedynie bilansuje dobrze, bo już na samym rozliczaniu "paczek" energii oszukuje. W końcu bilans musi się zgadzać. A do przeprogramowania liczników Tauron podchodzi jak do modernizacji sieci. Udaje, że problem jest nierozwiązywalny albo zbyt kosztowny i najlepiej załatwić to zmianą prawa  :wink:

----------


## mitch

> Siedźcie dalej cicho a zjedzą was z kaszą.


Co ma być, to będzie. Mnie wystarczą przepychanki z KNFem. Szkoda mojego zdrowia na walkę z każdą instytucją, niech się inni wykazują. Najwyżej się sprzeda chałupę i wybuduje nową w standardzie pasywnym.

----------


## marcinbbb

*mitch* zmiana net meetengu nie zmieni tego że niepoprawnie rozliczają się z prądem. Zrobią i tak to co będą chcieli, zmienią prawo w końcu my ich zasypiemy wnioskami. Tylko ktoś będzie musiał usiąść i klepnąć gotowca.

----------


## mitch

> Pamiętasz ten wiersz?
> http://wiersze.doktorzy.pl/kiedyprzyszli.htm


Tak jak pisałem - ze wszystkimi walczyć nie zamierzam. Jak marcinbbb wspomniał - ktoś z głową na karku napisze gotowca, to mogę się pod tym podpisać.

----------


## marcinbbb

Nie ma gotowca pod: PGE, Tauron, Energa, Innogy, ENEA. Bo ja bym chciał pod Energę  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

stos mam pisać do PGE i Taurona pisemka mając prąd z Energa... ? Jak będę w przyszłym roku szedł na marsz wyzwolenia konopi 2021 też ze mną pójdziesz? Bo jak nie to Ci ten sam wierszyk wkleję.

----------


## marcinbbb

stos daj mi jeszcze tylko wyrok sądu najwyższego o tym że Tauron i PGE złamali prawo, i zaraz wychodzę wraz z Tobą pikietować pod Sejmem, pod URE i nawet pod pomnikiem Smoleńskim. Bo mnie nie interesuje Twoje interpretowanie Prawa  :smile:

----------


## Stermaj

Z tego co kiedyś wyczytałem, nie wiem na ile ten pomysł jest jeszcze aktualny, bilansowanie miałoby być godzinne. 
Czyli na odpowiednie "liczydło" podawana miała by być tylko ta ilość energii, która wynika z sumowania wektorowego energii oddanej i pobranej w ciągu godziny. 
Takie liczenie byłoby lepsze niż jak obecne robi PGE, czyli chwilowe.

----------


## mitch

> Z tego co kiedyś wyczytałem, nie wiem na ile ten pomysł jest jeszcze aktualny, bilansowanie miałoby być godzinne.


Operatorzy forsują bilansowanie 15 minutowe. Nadal lepsze, niż obecny brak bilansowania międzyfazowego (z wyjątkiem PGE, które jako jedyne bilansuje).

----------


## josephik

Witam

Mam pytanie odnośnie "bilansowania bieżącego".

29 grudnia Energa założyła licznik dwukierunkowy otus i instalacja ruszyła.

Dostałem pierwszą fakturę za okres od 29.12 do 06.02. Według niej zużycie 600kwh a oddane na magazyn 105kwh. Suma: 600 - (105*80%) = 516 kwh

Według aplikacji SEMS falownik w tym okresie wyprodukował 200kwh.

No i teraz pytanie:  gdzie się podziało te 95kwh ? czy zostało to zbilansowane na bieżąco przez licznik ? jeśli tak to czy zużycie 600kwh jest już pomniejszone o te 95 ?
Jeśli tak wygląda bilansowanie ze nie jest na fakturze uwzględnione ile energii poszło na autokonsumpcję to słabo to wygląda. Sądziłem że to będzie czytelniejsze.

----------


## Rigeza

Tylko że licznik nie wie ile ty prądu zużywasz przez dom z instalacji PV bo ten prąd nie przechodzi przez licznik, tylko go omija. Energa może jedynie zmierzyć ile energii przechodzi przez licznik, a więc energię pobraną i wysłaną.

----------


## josephik

No ok. Dzięki. Czyli muszę co rachunek zliczać ręcznie tą różnicę żeby widzieć co i jak.
A co trzeba zrobić/zainstalować żeby wiedzieć ile energii zużyłem na bieżąco w jakimś okresie czasu ?

----------


## niedowiarek

Rozwiązanie tanie: "w jakimś okresie czasu" odczytać z licznika dwukierunkowego wskazania energii oddanej i pobranej, a z inwertera wskazanie produkcji. I wtedy "zliczyć ręcznie".
Rozwiązanie drogie: zamontować zdalny odczyt licznika dwukierunkowego (do nabycia mi in. na aledrogo) i bilansować "ręcznie" jak wyżej.
Rozwiązanie bardzo drogie: zainstalować dodatkowe liczniki energii elektrycznej lub rejestratory wraz z oprogramowaniem i prezentacją wyników.

----------


## Kolo..9

Mi zmienili na roczne z automatu Tauron.  licznik zapięli 14-01 rozliczenie przyszło od 15-01 do 30-09 czyli jakby 8 i pół miesiąca trochę tak ni w p.. ni w oko.
Wie ktoś o co chodzi?

----------


## Adec

> Mi zmienili na roczne z automatu Tauron.  licznik zapięli 14-01 rozliczenie przyszło od 15-01 do 30-09 czyli jakby 8 i pół miesiąca trochę tak ni w p.. ni w oko.
> Wie ktoś o co chodzi?


Mi Tak samo przyszło. Na jaką kwotę dostałeś?

----------


## Kolo..9

około 220 zł za ten okres. G12w

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Witam !
Ile teraz wynoszą opłaty stałe przy taryfie G11 Tauron instalacja 9.75 KW.

----------


## Jancia

> Witam !
> Ile teraz wynoszą opłaty stałe przy taryfie G11 Tauron instalacja 9.75 KW.


Przy rozliczaniu miesięcznym czyli najdroższym to jest ok.26

----------

